# Funny in so many ways



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: https://www.thedrive.com/news/24992...-hilariously-troll-fox-news-anchor-on-live-tv

_It's at this point that Varney loses his cool and begins firing back at Musk, saying that his show is the most-watched business news segment in America and that his audience hardly cares about Plant a Seed Day. But even after an agitated Varney appeared visibly upset at Musk on live TV, the eccentric investor's brother kept his cool and once again pushed through with his own agenda, ultimately being told "thanks and goodbye" before going off the air.

It appears the trolling gene is strong in the Musk family._​
Bob Wilson


----------

